# Release of FreeBSD currently in the source tree



## drclaw (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was just updating my source tree, and wasn't sure if it was successful or not (I accidentally terminated my screen session without checking the results... whoops)

Apart from running csup again against the branch / release I want, is there any way I can check to see what version of FreeBSD is currently present in the source tree?

Is UPDATING the best place to check?


```
% grep -ir 9.0-release UPDATING
        9.0-RELEASE.
        Done as part of 9.0-RELEASE cycle.
```

Sorry if this has been asked before - searching hasn't revealed anything overly helpful.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 9, 2012)

There's lines 34 and 35 of /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh.  But it doesn't tell how current the files are.

There's no big penalty for running csup(1) again.  If everything is up to date, it won't be downloaded again.  And if it's not up to date, or not the right version, well, it has to be updated anyway.


----------



## tingo (Mar 10, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There's lines 34 and 35 of /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh.  But it doesn't tell how current the files are.



Yes. I use this:

```
root@kg-vm# egrep "^BRANCH|^REVISION" /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
REVISION="8.3"
BRANCH="PRERELEASE"
```
HTH


----------



## drclaw (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys - that's perfect


----------

